# food



## akajimmy (Feb 5, 2014)

hi guys just need some help where can i buy food to take fishing and camping along the beaches the food comes is pkts and just put it in hot water i have seen this blade magazine hope you can help


----------



## anselmo (Aug 26, 2008)

Best camping food: viewtopic.php?f=16&t=58990
good for you, cheap, easy and tastes great (plus minimal washing up)


----------

